# My Ace 031 and Follistatin Rant!



## Mike P (Dec 6, 2011)

There has been research that it may take 10 days up to 2 years to get results. There has been talk that the follistatin is from a type of fish. There has been talk that ace and folli are both attatched to a virus. There has been word that what we are getting is not attatched. There has been talk that taking it alone without aas will produce minimal results. There has been no paperwork proving that the affordable folli and ace we are getting is real. Wth is going on? Why cant we TEST and find out if its real or attatched to a virus! And if its not real what it really is! Or just get to the source visit there lab or is there a cover up going on!


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 6, 2011)

^i'm about to try some out i'll let u know in like 3 weeks


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mike P said:


> There has been research that it may take 10 days up to 2 years to get results. There has been talk that the follistatin is from a type of fish. There has been talk that ace and folli are both attatched to a virus. There has been word that what we are getting is not attatched. There has been talk that taking it alone without aas will produce minimal results. There has been no paperwork proving that the affordable folli and ace we are getting is real. Wth is going on? Why cant we TEST and find out if its real or attatched to a virus! And if its not real what it really is! Or just get to the source visit there lab or is there a cover up going on!


 
Hello the folli you are talking about is made with ecoli instead of the virus.And it is VERY good peptide if its from a good source.It will take longer for the size to show if the researcher is natural or on pct or just got off pct.If on other gear it will be a great peptide for a researcher.
We here at pepsource we have lab test to prove that out peptides are what they say they are and how pure they are.There has been tones of researchers doing folli and ace to show how great they realy are.I hope to make it easier to put your mind at ease.


----------



## knightrider74 (Dec 21, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> We here at pepsource we have lab test to prove that out peptides are what they say they are and how pure they are.


 

Having lab tests doesn't mean anything unless they come from independent labs. I think reviews from customers who don't have any contact with peptide companies is what we can rely on.


----------

